# Abfrage einer relationalen Datenbank anhand des Datum.



## Thomas 21 (23. Feb 2005)

Hallo ich habe ein kleines Problem, 

ich möchte eine relationale Datenbank abfragen, hierbei möchte ich zum Beispiel alle Datenauslesen die von der Existenz der Daten bis heute gibt....später möchte ich dann alle Daten ausgeben, von der letzten Abfrage bis zu erneuten Abfrage. 
Ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine
Kann man das irgendwie lösen? Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!!


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Feb 2005)

ja, mit der WHERE Klausel alle Daten ermitteln, die von der Existenz der Daten bis heute gibt

viele DBs haben eingene Funktionen für das Vergleichen von Datumswerten

>>später möchte ich dann alle Daten ausgeben, 
>>von der letzten Abfrage bis zu erneuten Abfrage. 

dann musst du den Zeitpunkt der Abfrage irgendwo abspeichern


----------



## Thomas 21 (23. Feb 2005)

Danke schon mal aber ich habe keine Spalte die ein Datum enthält...das ist mein Problem...


----------



## bambi (23. Feb 2005)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das geht, wenn Du kein Datum in Deiner DB abspeicherst. Da 
musst Du Dir noch ein Feld in der entsprechenden/in allen entspr. Tabellen anlegen.

Das kannst Du dann ja per default immer auf das aktuelle Datum setzen - dann musst
Du das Feld auch nicht manuell pflegen. Ansonsten hab' ich noch nicht gehoert, dass das
eine DB automatisch macht...


----------

